

The complete Pasta Theory of Software - nickb
http://www.cs.brandeis.edu/~dkw/C-humor/pasta.txt

======
eru
Can you come up with an interpretation for "rigatoni code"?

------
edw519
spaghetti - COBOL

fettucini - enterprise

stove pipes - FTP

macaroni & cheese - Javascript

risotta - XML

lasagne - web apps

ravioli - OO

microwave pouch - agile

angelhair - CSS

al dente - 37 Signals

wheat flour - C++

------
_bq
LOL

